# New loft pics



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I am about to complete my 4th loft.I have one loft ,the white one,that houses 15 homers,and am making another 5x10 for some Iraqi birds that are hatching.I love the homers but the Iraqi birds are very pretty too.I am going with an all wire floor in the new loft,hoping it will be easier to keep clean.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Wanted to show my new loft off too.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Lofts*

I am learning you can't have enough-Lofts that is.
Jack


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I like that! I was waiting until my house sold so I could buy another shed to convert for my Fantails. But......hasn't sold yet. So looks like I have to make something before winter. If you don't mind, I think I'm going to copy yours. Looks pretty simple and I love to build things


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It must be nice to be able to build such a good looking loft. I had to buy mine the only nail I seem to hit is the one on my thumb.
Dave


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

really nice , keep us updated


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> It must be nice to be able to build such a good looking loft. I had to buy mine the only nail I seem to hit is the one on my thumb.
> Dave


It looks very simple. My friends tell me I'd make a great "husband"


----------

